# Ralink rt2870 in powerpc



## Navigium (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello there,

I have this mac mini with a GNU/Linux installation on. Because there is no built in wireless I tried getting my a D-Link USB wireless dongle (ralink rt2870 chipset) to work, what was not possible because the driver only supported x86 architectures because of the firmware used.

Now my question (don't worry, it's not going to be a GNU/Linux question  ): I read in the forums that there is a driver for FreeBSD for my USB wifi card:

http://repo.or.cz/w/ralink_drivers.git

But I haven't found any information whether it would work in a PPC architecture or where I would run into the same problem with the firmware (I just wanted to ask before I start a whole install...)

cheers,
b


----------

